# R.I.P. Wizard my bearded dragon



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Rest in peace my beauty you were my first reptile and will never be forgotten  passed away 24/07/2011 

2.2.0 Bearded Dragons - Big B, Stumpy, Wizard, Whitebeard
1.0.0 Royal Python - Shaun
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon - Charlie
1.1.0 Crested Geckos - Spots, Stripes
1.0.0 Desert Horned Lizard - Norman
0.0.1 Razorback Musk Turtle - Gilbert


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's a few pics for people to see her in here glory 


2.2.0 Bearded Dragons - Big B, Stumpy, Wizard, Whitebeard
1.0.0 Royal Python - Shaun
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon - Charlie
1.1.0 Crested Geckos - Spots, Stripes
1.0.0 Desert Horned Lizard - Norman
0.0.1 Razorback Musk Turtle - Gilbert


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

She was gorgeous and very cute R.I.P xxx


----------

